
Show HN: ShowMeMore, an Archillect-alike taste bot - polm23
https://github.com/polm/showmemore
======
polm23
Archillect is a popular Twitter bot that posts a certain kind of image. The
code isn't open source, but the developer has described in general terms how
it works sometimes.

[https://twitter.com/archillect](https://twitter.com/archillect)

The basic idea is it starts with a list of tags, and then uses Twitter
responses (likes/RTs) and source metadata to decide what to post next. Not a
complex idea, but I haven't seen anyone else do it.

ShowMeMore started as The Laser Syriacum, a bot I knocked together on similar
principles to Archillect, and has been used in a few other bots.

[https://twitter.com/lasersyriacum](https://twitter.com/lasersyriacum)
[https://twitter.com/showmepixels](https://twitter.com/showmepixels)
[https://twitter.com/notarchillect](https://twitter.com/notarchillect)
[https://twitter.com/nicejobgoodwork](https://twitter.com/nicejobgoodwork)

You can read about my motivations here:

[https://www.dampfkraft.com/by-id/2931e31b.html#The-Laser-
Syr...](https://www.dampfkraft.com/by-id/2931e31b.html#The-Laser-Syriacum)

